# Not "the best wash mitt" but the "better than wash mitt"



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I will shortly be buying a new mitt, typically it would be a Megs mitt since I buy them for about $7. I split washing the vehicle 50/50 TBM / ONR as more often than not I am dealing with light dust and sand. I also use an Incredimitt for regular daily drivers and thought I would get one in place of the Megs this time.

Before I do, I would be interested in alternatives that some of you may have tried since there appear to be a few names that crop.

There are a some specifics as follows. 

The item needs to be better than the Incredimitt or at least as good in your opinion. Ideally respondents will have used an Incredimitt to answer that.

It must be man made material / synthetic. That will negate one well known brand out but I will just have to live with that.

Preferably it should be a mitt but I would consider a pad (not the Adam's pad as I have one)

It does not need to be particularly long lasting but decent for use with TBM.

So there you have it, what do you suggest?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Klin wash pad is worth a look. have a look at the quick review i did here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400872


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sam6er said:


> Klin wash pad is worth a look. have a look at the quick review i did here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400872


I offered to supply the OP with a new KL!N Wash Mitt last night (FOC) and my post was removed! 

Alan W


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Alan W said:


> I offered to supply the OP with a new KL!N Wash Mitt last night (FOC) and my post was removed!
> 
> Alan W


Thats very strange. A very kind offer from yourself  I hope it was removed by accident by a mod and not intentionally.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I could do with a new mitt also, so would be interested to hear what people suggest. :thumb:


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Incredipad is awesome! I have the small one as its easy to use. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Auto Rae Chem/In2detailing*

Auto Rae Chem/In2detailing do an unbranded thick Korean washmitt and pad

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...ing-Wash-Mitt-Double-Sided-Blue-/253044400262

Ive used the in2detailing one and its the same as the one in the link except the Auto Rae Chem one is a bit cheaper, im picking a second one up soon.

They are super thick and have a bit in the middle inside that fits between your 2 fingers to stop it turning on your hand, I would highly recommend these.

Super thick and soft. better quality than the megs synthetic ones


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Sam6er said:


> Klin wash pad is worth a look. have a look at the quick review i did here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400872





Sam534 said:


> Incredipad is awesome! I have the small one as its easy to use.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk





Rian said:


> Auto Rae Chem/In2detailing do an unbranded thick Korean washmitt and pad
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1
> 
> ...


In the original post shine247 says
"The item needs to be better than the Incredimitt or at least as good in your opinion. Ideally respondents will have used an Incredimitt to answer that."

So have you all used the Incredimitt?
As he wants comparisons with this but if you have not used it then your answer holds no value to him. :wall:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sam6er said:


> Klin wash pad is worth a look. have a look at the quick review i did here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400872


Thank you for that suggestion, that was a nice review you did too. :thumb:



Alan W said:


> I offered to supply the OP with a new KL!N Wash Mitt last night (FOC) and my post was removed!
> 
> Alan W


I have no idea what happened here because the last time I looked this morning there were no posts at all, I thought I had made it a bit to hard with the all the specifics.  But it was a very kind offer, I will pm Alan anyway.



Rian said:


> Auto Rae Chem/In2detailing do an unbranded thick Korean washmitt and pad
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1
> 
> ...


Thank you Rian, that looks good, I have ordered from Raquel10 on ebay before, normally good with prices.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> In the original post shine247 says
> "The item needs to be better than the Incredimitt or at least as good in your opinion. Ideally respondents will have used an Incredimitt to answer that."
> 
> So have you all used the Incredimitt?
> As he wants comparisons with this but if you have not used it then your answer holds no value to him. :wall:


:lol: I know what you mean, it was more specific to that 1st statement so folk knew I had some sort of goal rather than just a lot of suggestions piling up but with the other points I opened it up a bit, at least that was my intention. 

I was just trying to avoid another "best wash mitt" thread.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

brooklandsracer said:


> In the original post shine247 says
> "The item needs to be better than the Incredimitt or at least as good in your opinion. Ideally respondents will have used an Incredimitt to answer that."
> 
> So have you all used the Incredimitt?
> As he wants comparisons with this but if you have not used it then your answer holds no value to him. :wall:


If you read my review, it pits the incredipad against the klin version


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Sam6er said:


> If you read my review, it pits the incredipad against the klin version


I did and you said incredipad where as shine247 said incredimitt.
Now these are 2 different words and just assumed they were different products hence did not know that the product had 2 names.
If I knew it had 2 names then I would not have said anything about your post.
So sorry buddy :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/product/accessories/microfibre-shampoo-mitt/

If your happy using one of the Megs Wash mitts then these will be perfect for you. Cheap as chips and far better than the Megs.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/product/accessories/microfibre-shampoo-mitt/
> 
> If your happy using one of the Megs Wash mitts then these will be perfect for you. Cheap as chips and far better than the Megs.


That grey one looks as though it would be very "_handy_"  for wheels, similar to a well known red one.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Yes*



brooklandsracer said:


> In the original post shine247 says
> "The item needs to be better than the Incredimitt or at least as good in your opinion. Ideally respondents will have used an Incredimitt to answer that."
> 
> So have you all used the Incredimitt?
> As he wants comparisons with this but if you have not used it then your answer holds no value to him. :wall:


I have used the Incredimitt and its over priced, the unbranded Korean ones Auto Rae chem and in2 sell are just as good!

What is the point in your post brooklandsracer you've not suggested anything just come on hear to moan, had a bad day huh?

I would say your post holds even less value, its just going to cause people to wast their time reading it, now im almost finsihed writing this I think was it even worth my time responding to a post like yours, I think not!

Hope your day improves :wave:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Thank you for that suggestion, that was a nice review you did too. :thumb:
> 
> I have no idea what happened here because the last time I looked this morning there were no posts at all, I thought I had made it a bit to hard with the all the specifics.  But it was a very kind offer, I will pm Alan anyway.
> 
> Thank you Rian, that looks good, I have ordered from Raquel10 on ebay before, normally good with prices.


Happy to help you wont regret it, they are real good quality.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Rian said:


> I have used the Incredimitt and its over priced, the unbranded Korean ones Auto Rae chem and in2 sell are just as good!
> 
> What is the point in your post brooklandsracer you've not suggested anything just come on hear to moan, had a bad day huh?
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Glad I could cheer you up.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

First up to please some I have a degree in studying wash mitts, glad that’s been cleared up.

So I have had a Incredimitt mitt AND USED it several times and also I have the wheel Incredimitt that I really like with thumb mitt.

So my thoughts I prefer my car pro merino wool mitt far better on body of car it glides so well with good lubricated shampoo and lasts years and years.

Thing is I still use the Incredimitt for arches and under sills and round bottom of car, but don’t use on main body.

Thing is pads may store large amounts of water but then it’s sat heavy on your paint work pushing it back and forth, not for me.

With the long hairs on the car pro mitt you can glide without much pressure if use a good pre wash first, it works very well for me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> First up to please some I have a degree in studying wash mitts, glad that's been cleared up.
> 
> So I have had a Incredimitt mitt AND USED it several times and also I have the wheel Incredimitt that I really like with thumb mitt.
> 
> ...


What you use is exactly what I use:thumb: same routine


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

chongo said:


> What you use is exactly what I use:thumb: same routine


What uni did you study the mitts at?

Yes works well I found the Incredimitt did not glide so well but lifted more ingrained dirt that the pre wash did not move ok under sills etc as the Incredimitt has more bite, the new wheel mitt is great:thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Anybody tried this?

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iaMjQj2y

Looks very similar


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> What uni did you study the mitts at?
> 
> Yes works well I found the Incredimitt did not glide so well but lifted more ingrained dirt that the pre wash did not move ok under sills etc as the Incredimitt has more bite, the new wheel mitt is great:thumb:


The same as brooklandsracer:lol::lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> What uni did you study the mitts at?


Mitthigan State

MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kenan said:


> Mitthigan State
> 
> MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


So I take it you have had a hand in a lot of mitts over the years?

So I have to ask what's the best you have handled?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

This has gave me a good giggle tonight 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Comic gold
Keep it going


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Soapybubbles said:


> Anybody tried this?
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iaMjQj2y
> ...


They do a white one, which according to the blurb is plusher, and its on its way to me as we speak..


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Rian said:


> Glad I could cheer you up.


No you never cheered me up as have had a good day all round but was laughing at the fact you thought I was moaning.
Re read post 8 again as was not moaning one bit but just stating shine247 wanted someone to suggest something of which you did but also wanted someone to have also used the incredimitt of which you have now confirmed but it does not say this in your post 7.
Sorry I am not a mind reader and if I was then would not have quoted you but in no way was I moaning at you or quoted you to cause offence.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Mitthigan State
> 
> MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ahh you went to MIT

The equivalent of Grange Hill over here :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Kenan said:


> Mitthigan State
> 
> MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Are you sure that wasn't Mittachusetts :lol:?


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Soapybubbles said:


> Anybody tried this?
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iaMjQj2y
> ...


Bought two a couple weeks ago, trouble is the mitt in itself is good but there's zero backing zero sponge. it's just a microfibre mitt nothing else.

I'm currently using a flexipads mitt which is pretty good, massive sponge lining which makes for an easier clean with plenty of water.

I'll use the above mitt for interiors, as imo that's all it's good for.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought it only right to update this with what I have decided. It was Derekh that triggered something I had seen before when he mentioned Carpro. Ideally I wanted something a little different to what I had, the Klin and Auto Rae were definitely in the running and if I decide to get another mitt Incredimitt "style" I will try one of them because by all accounts they are equal to or better, especially at the price.

For something a little different which I believe will be perfect, I will try a Carpro Twin Blend mitt. It reads well and I know Whizzer reviewed it on this site. I am used to two sides but find myself using one side most of the time now anyway. I have always found the Megs mitt good when quite new and as they are cheap where I buy them, I replace them easily. They do become thin and hold less water after a few uses though. The car rarely has anything beyond traffic film if that so this Carpro should be perfect. It will be a while before I get to try it but I will aim to post my findings.

Thank you to all that recommended pads, solid suggestions that will help myself and others. 
Feel free to keep adding comments if something crops up. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shine247 said:


> For something a little different which I believe will be perfect, I will try a Carpro Twin Blend mitt.


Thanks for the update shine 247! :thumb:

Hope you can post your thoughts after you've used the Mitt a few times as it doesn't get mentioned on here very often. 

Alan W


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

snapsnap said:


> They do a white one, which according to the blurb is plusher, and its on its way to me as we speak..


Well said wash mitt has arrived, and its a bit poor tbh - thin, in a word. I have a few of the blue/white 'copy' washmitts, and these have been much better.

Still prefer lambswool - it holds the water much better.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

shine247 said:


> Thought it only right to update this with what I have decided. It was Derekh that triggered something I had seen before when he mentioned Carpro. Ideally I wanted something a little different to what I had, the Klin and Auto Rae were definitely in the running and if I decide to get another mitt Incredimitt "style" I will try one of them because by all accounts they are equal to or better, especially at the price.
> 
> For something a little different which I believe will be perfect, I will try a Carpro Twin Blend mitt. It reads well and I know Whizzer reviewed it on this site. I am used to two sides but find myself using one side most of the time now anyway. I have always found the Megs mitt good when quite new and as they are cheap where I buy them, I replace them easily. They do become thin and hold less water after a few uses though. The car rarely has anything beyond traffic film if that so this Carpro should be perfect. It will be a while before I get to try it but I will aim to post my findings.
> 
> ...


Well glad you got sorted and every day is a school day, so have learned something today Craig why don't I know about this mitt:doublesho

Look forward to a review of rather mitt for us?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

huxley309 said:


> Bought two a couple weeks ago, trouble is the mitt in itself is good but there's zero backing zero sponge. it's just a microfibre mitt nothing else.
> 
> I'm currently using a flexipads mitt which is pretty good, massive sponge lining which makes for an easier clean with plenty of water.
> 
> I'll use the above mitt for interiors, as imo that's all it's good for.


Just ordered the incredipad from polished bliss

Will see how I like it.


----------

